# [Objective C] Programmation iPhone récupérer sms



## Lelka (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si, en programmant en Objective C, il y a moyen de récupérer le contenu d'un sms se trouvant dans la boite de réception par le biais d'une application que j'ai crée ?

D'avance, merci


----------



## Céroce (2 Mars 2011)

Il me semble que non. Le système d'exploitation fait en sorte de limiter l'accès aux informations personnelles.
Sache qu'on peut placer une URL dans un SMS, ce qui peut éventuellement répondre à ton besoin.


----------

